# V shaped breast collars



## maplegum (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm after a V shaped breast collar for Bailey as suggested here on the forum.

I noticed the one that Leia (hobbyhorse) has on her guy and really like the look of that one.

I don't have a lot of money to spend and some of the ones I have seen cost more than my harness did!

I have not been able to locate one here in Australia, but my husband is in Canada visiting family at the moment so it would be a good time to order one and then he can bring it back home with him.

My harness is a black leather one so I'd like something to match.

Many thanks,

Leonie


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 15, 2010)

I had to order mine from the States as well. A buddy of mine did just have a leather one made by one of our local harness makers. Really though...when all was said and done...it was certainly no cheaper, and she said she wouldn't bother again.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 15, 2010)

The one Kody is wearing is a Camptown Freedom Collar and it's the one you're going to see the most.



Chimacum Tack sells the same one under the new brand name of "ComfyFit" harness and for a long time it was the only truly _contoured_ collar made for the minis. I had a "Deep V" collar from the Carriage House and was thoroughly unimpressed with the fit for the money. Country Carriages (who uses the same maker) now has a collar similar to the FC from Camptown which is very nice when made with the waffle-weave padding built in. Either one would work for you but they are indeed quite expensive. On the other hand the horses love them!

Rhinestone and I both use ours with black leather harnesses so there's no problem there. If you want one made of leather only (the FC is leather-lined synthetic) you could try the Amish guy Regency Performance Miniatures uses. He makes a nice shaped leather collar that I've considered at times. His contact info is:

Center Square Harness Shop

Samuel Esh

246 Forest Hill Road

Leola, PA 17540

(717) 656-3381

Leia


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 17, 2010)

...whereas, I really LIKE my Deep V breast collar from The Carriage House! Perhaps Leia's dislike of it is because her horse is much smaller than the B sized horse that I specifically got the Deep V for! I didn't inquire whether the Deep V was made in a variety of sizes to better accomodate A vs B sized minis...guess one could ask before ordering one.

That said, I used the Deep V one day on my matriarch 34" mare when I needed what I KNEW was the steadiest horse here to pull my large garden tractor back across the bumpy pasture to the barn when it broke down and wouldn't start out in the field! Just slid a flat bar into the front metal bracket on the tractor, hooked the traces onto that, and she really was able to put her shoulder into it and move it back to the barn, while I walked beside the tractor, steering it w/ my right hand and the mare w/ my left! The Deep V worked JUST fine!!

I like what I've seen of the 'Freedom/now also 'Comfy Fit' style of breast collars, and would love one for my A sized driving horses, but haven't been able to find the money; last I looked, they were 'up' to $175! On my fixed income, and with 6 minis to support in this area of VERY high grass hay prices, and higher 'everything else' prices, I just haven't been able to 'set it aside' for another breast collar, when I already have several good ones.

Margo


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, Margo, I'd love to have seen the garden tractor moving--talk about horse power!

That is a lot of money, of course, but it seems worth it. I'm not sure I need one, but it will be fun to add it to my wish list. I have a new whip with a long lash at the top of the tack list now.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 17, 2010)

Margo_C-T said:


> ...whereas, I really LIKE my Deep V breast collar from The Carriage House! Perhaps Leia's dislike of it is because her horse is much smaller than the B sized horse that I specifically got the Deep V for!


My dislike of it was because all it did was provide a cutout for the horse's windpipe. There's a place for that, but I wanted something like the big horse Empathy Collar which actually arched up OVER the shoulder completely.



At the time that was not available yet for the minis.



Margo_C-T said:


> I like what I've seen of the 'Freedom/now also 'Comfy Fit' style of breast collars


Just to clarify for those shopping, "ComfyFit" is the new brand name of the entire harness line from that particular Amish manufacturer and can be purchased from Janie at Chimacum Tack or now several other vendors. "Freedom Collar" is the name of that particular contoured breastcollar and I believe both Camptown and Chimacum still sell them as such although they now use different manufacturers. The pattern remains identical to the best of my knowledge.

Leia


----------



## maplegum (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I just wish they weren't so expensive! Bailey is so little and has a tiny chest that I really feel that a v-shaped would benefit him.

I really should buy one. Take up the opportunity while my hubby is in Canada and then I don't have to pay the huge postage costs to Australia. He can bring it back with him.

Now, I just have to break the news to him that I am spending $175 on a leather strap!





xox Leonie xox


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jun 17, 2010)

Leonie, tell him it'a a finely-crafted creation of the finest betabiothane AND leather(which IS the truth!) No harm in a good creative description; it's a well-utilized promotional technique, after all! And be sure to STRESS the savings of not having to have that expensive shipping cost!





Just trying to be helpful, here!








Margo


----------



## jbrat (Jun 17, 2010)

I Love the freedom collar we purchased from Janie at chimacum last year. I use it on all the driving minis here, 33"-36" tall, but they vary some in chest size and shape. I've always like the look of the Freedom collar, more comfy for the horse, I think it looks really nice on the horses.

Best of Luck.


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 17, 2010)

Comfy Fit - Herron's Tack carries then now, they are pretty nice and not super expensive.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, and since Bailey's such a little dude, ask whomever you buy from if you can get the new version of the FC which is a bit shorter behind the shoulder. Marjean of Camptown showed me them at the National Drive in Kentucky last fall and I wish they'd had that option when I was buying for Kody.

Leia


----------



## My2Minis (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a FC from Janie at Chimacum Tack, too. I got it last fall, so it might be the new shorter one. It fits my 29 inch mini and my 34 inch mare who is a little tank.

I love my expensive tack so much more than the cheap stuff...every time I try to get a bargain I end up selling the bargain



So although the FC is expensive, I've been happy with it and glad I spent the money.


----------



## maplegum (Jun 18, 2010)

I have been in touch with Chimacum Tack and she has sent me this picture. I'm assuming I would buy the one on the right hand side?






She also asked if I needed the neck strap? Could I just use the neck strap from the collar I have now or is this neck strap different?






Do I also need to buy the strap that hooks from then collar to the saddle, underneath? Or does that strap come as part of the collar?

She mentioned that the collar has gone down in price too! Now that is a bonus. She can have it shipped to my husband in Canada within 2 weeks so I'll get onto it right away.

Thanks lots!

xox Leonie xox


----------



## My2Minis (Jun 19, 2010)

My FC looks like the one on the right except it's all black, not two-toned and it came with all the straps (neck and bottom strap).


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 19, 2010)

maplegum said:


> I have been in touch with Chimacum Tack and she has sent me this picture. I'm assuming I would buy the one on the right hand side?


Yes.



Looks like it's going by a different name in her catalogue but that's the one we're talking about. She may not know it can be ordered in a shorter style or that may BE the shorter style. Ask her!



maplegum said:


> She also asked if I needed the neck strap? Could I just use the neck strap from the collar I have now or is this neck strap different?


It's probably a good idea to get the neck strap. Every collar is different and many times the width between the stitched neck straps will not match from one collar to another. Considering the shipping, is it worth finding out it won't?



Get the one with the adjustable rein terrets too- I will be when I buy Turbo's! That's an overdue and useful feature.



maplegum said:


> Do I also need to buy the strap that hooks from then collar to the saddle, underneath? Or does that strap come as part of the collar?


 The false martingale? Yes, if you want it to fit properly when the horse is pulling. I've only met one horse who truly didn't seem to need it. For most others the pressure on the traces will cause the bottom of the collar to pop forward off the chest without a martingale to hold it down and in the proper shape.

Talk to Janie- the catalogue is showing each part individually but I believe you'll get everything but the traces for one price as part of the collar. You may want to get traces too if the ones you have will not fit the new buckles, are too long or can't be removed from your breastcollar.

Enjoy harness shopping, Leonie! Despite the $$ I can't wait to start getting stuff for my colt next year.



It's so much fun!

Leia


----------



## maplegum (Jun 21, 2010)

Update.

I've ordered the collar!

Can't wait.


----------

